# Greasy Answers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/some-greasy-answers/


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

"Easier and better are not always the same thing" .......now ain't that the truth, been telling my younguns that for years, sometimes they listen other times they opt for easier . (So do I, I have a battery operated grease gun  )


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I ordered some of that lifetime super stud grease the other day.....should get it tues/wed....anxious to try on u-joints.....as "Stack" said..cv joints especially


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Tater Salad said:


> ...anxious to try on u-joints.....as "Stack" said..cv joints especially


Actually, I said to use it on throwout bearings. That this would be more universal than hi temp grease.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend gave us some $21 a tube grease that they use on asphalt pavers, didn't really notice it working any better than the CM-3 grease we use now.

Have some super sticky stuff I keep back for loader and backhoe pins, does seem to stick around longer than others.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

I have been thinkin' on those battery grease guns ......... I do get by with the trigger style better than the long handled hand pumpers I grew up with ....... I can work them easier one handed.

But as to types of grease, much of my summer greasing is with hay balers and though I am not using it right now ...... bought a whole bunch of Chevron multi grease cartridges recently ............

............ I am a real fan of the sticky grease from Lucas ....... it's a direct competitor to the Power Punch brand!

I find it stays in universal joints and especially twine knotters better than anything else I have tried.

The less expensive Chevron grease is not so good on hangin' on!

Decisons ............. Decisions!

Three 44s


----------



## oliver1850 (Jun 2, 2016)

jd grease is all we use.


----------

